# My little herd



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Geesh are they hard to take a picture of. Jesse my nubian doe,Joe my nubian buck,and daisy my saanen
and last but not least my baby boy.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Those bucks sure are masculine. Look how thick his neck is. They're beautiful!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful! 

Is that your son - He is a cutie also!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

is daisy a purebred saanen or is she a snubian?
beth


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks yall. Daisy is purebred nubian.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute kid!! Goats too, your buck is a handsome boy, Daisy is the Saanen, right? I like her "tipped up" ears.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

really? Her ears look like she is half saanen and half nubian. They are too short for nubian but too big for saanen and airplane. And her face looks a little dished.
beth


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

sparks879 I really must apologize I meant saanen I'm afraid the stress I have been under is showing Ive lost my mind. :hair:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Daisy isnt papered like the other 2 I bought her off of an elderly man to help him out his goats were about all he had but shes been tested and is healthy.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Great picture! You have very beautiful goats there!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats are very pretty!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice looking goats you have there...and very healthy looking too. And your son is a real cutie!


----------

